# Greece or Hawaii? Sailing charter/ Scuba trip



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

My wife and I am going to book a trip to Hawaii or Greece? Not sure? We want to charter a sail for a few days or or so and we want to scuba dive as well. We are getting our training for the dive this coming month. So it would need to be a conservative dive. 
Any suggestions?
Where have you been and do you have any photos?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We have been to Hawaii 10 times. No sailboat chartering there really. We have been out on Sailboats there, diving and snorkleing and it is fantastic. Saling there requires huge knowledge and is not for the beginner as the trades blow very strong in the afternoon and if you are in the slots between the islands can be 35-40 knts easily.

I heard Greece is very nice. Contact Paulo ( PCP) he may be able to give you a line on stuff there as he lives in Portugal.

Hawaii is beautiful, easy to navigate, no passports, spectaular views and restaurants, fishing and snorkeling and diving. Horrible flight for less than 2 week stay if you are from the rights coast as we are IMHO

We love Hawaii and go back every 5 years a swe got married on th Makennna beach in Maui in front of the volcano Haleakala...thus the name of our boat.

dave


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

chef2sail said:


> Saling there requires huge knowledge and is not for the beginner as the trades blow very strong in the afternoon and if you are in the slots between the islands can be 35-40 knts easily.
> 
> dave


I'm not ready for strong winds yet. That's for sure. I don't want a dangerous sail. Safety first. Its 5,800 miles to Athens and 4,400 to the big island. We'll only have 5 days plus 2 weekends. 9 days in all. We are both getting our dive cert's in February so we will dive regardless where we end up. We have the free miles racked up for the trip. My wife is going to find out today if they can be used over seas or juse in the US? First time to either place for us. We want to sail some there. So we can put a pin marker in our wall map of places that we have sailed. 
Thanks for the insight


----------

